# Anchor Trolley or No Anchor Trolley. Need Advice



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Debating if I should Install an Anchor Trolley on my Hobie Revo. Any opinions?


Thanks


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I watched the YouTube videos and finally just decided to go with both a front anchor and a rear anchor on my Jackson Big Tuna and I deploy whichever is appropriate for wind or current. The 3 pounders work great


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Aggie01 said:


> Debating if I should Install an Anchor Trolley on my Hobie Revo. Any opinions?
> 
> 
> Thanks


No. 

But I guess it depends on how much you anchor. I never anchor. It is a Hobie not a paddle yak so it is much easier to stay stationary. Back when I use to paddle, I loved my anchor trolley.

My Revo has an anchor trolley it has never been used.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

yes - I use mine once evey couple trips... without it you will have issues with waving around...


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a paddle 'yak and rarely use my anchor. The only exception is during sheepshead season when I need to stay put within feet of pilings.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

The cost isn't much and you may or may not use it a lot but I will guarantee at some point you will wish you had one when you didn't. Takes 10 minutes to install and costs about $30. In my mind it's worth having it in case you ever need it.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

bigkidneys said:


> the cost isn't much and you may or may not use it a lot but i will guarantee at some point you will wish you had one when you didn't. Takes 10 minutes to install and costs about $30. In my mind it's worth having it in case you ever need it.


ditto


----------



## beachautopainting (Aug 22, 2013)

wife and i love ours! wouldn't be without one.


----------



## stocke2 (Aug 14, 2013)

beachautopainting said:


> wife and i love ours! wouldn't be without one.



Love mine too. Even if I had a peddle kayak I wouldn't want to waste my energy when I just want to sit in a spot for a while to fish


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Don't buy the Hobie brand that bolts to your hull. Go to west marine and buy a few feet of shock cord color of your choice. Buy some sailing blocks, pulleys with a swivel so you can attach to your shock cord and some rope and a SS carabiner. Cut the shock cord in half and tie a block to one and do the same for the rear. Then loop the rope through the pulleys and tie off to the carabiner. You will have a removable anchor trolley that doesn't bolt into your hull. Works really well also.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

I bought the one from academy with harken plastic blocks and triangle thingy you attach the anchor to and love it! Came with a zig zag cleat to boot and pretty sure it was only $25. Best one I've installed so far.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have both a Revolution and Outback. While fishing, I use my trolley with a stakeout pole constantly. I can deploy and retrieve the pole in seconds to move about, and can quickly position my yak using the trolley to face whatever direction I need to cast/fish a certain area. One of the best accessories I've added to my yaks.
Mark


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

The stake out pole is something I need to invest in. Made one out of PVC and a t handle and it works but is not strong at all.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

anchor trolley with a stake out pole = win


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes. Definitely get an anchor trolley. Its nice to be able to change what end your anchored on by moving a rope. 

I used my stake out pole more in Louisiana in one day than here in FL. But I will wear the push end out on some flats!


----------



## crghss (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a Revo 13 and use a trolley anchor. For the fishing I do its a must. 

I also hang the bait bucket from it or a stringer of fish.


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for all replies, going to have Trolley installed $25.00, no charge to install since I purchased Revo from them. 

Looking into ordering the GT 90 Narrow Geartrac from a Yak Attack with backing in 8" lengths and 4" lengths to attach in areas both in front of the seat and behind the seat to allow to mount accesories.


Anyone use these Gear Tracs on their Hobies? If so what lengths and where did you mount.


Thanks


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Aggie01 said:


> Thanks for all replies, going to have Trolley installed $25.00, no charge to install since I purchased Revo from them.
> 
> Looking into ordering the GT 90 Narrow Geartrac from a Yak Attack with backing in 8" lengths and 4" lengths to attach in areas both in front of the seat and behind the seat to allow to mount accesories.
> 
> ...


I have two 4" narrow geartracks on my revo13. One in front of me on the left side for mounting my ff & gopro. Another on the back right just in front of the molded rod holder that I put my ram transducer arm on. I would like a third one on the right side up front but I already have a ram ball there


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Turbo Fins a must have Upgrade?


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Aggie01 said:


> Turbo Fins a must have Upgrade?


For me they are. I paddle out the Magnolia River to Mobile Bay, about 5 miles each way, takes about 1-1/4 hours with turbo fins, add 20 minutes with standard fins.


----------



## no parts (Jun 12, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Revo owner also. Just got my turbo fins two weeks ago and gave them a try last weekend I've had the standard fins since 2007 and easily I can tell the difference. Awesome upgrade along with the sailing rudder. Looking into the gear trac stuff also. Post some pics up if you do an install.


----------



## no parts (Jun 12, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Edit. Double post


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Bruce Claw Anchor + Anchor Trolley = Anchoring in heavy current. Not having a Hobie means I need to be able to anchor in current. I use a bruce claw plus my anchor trolley to position my boat. I can anchor in the heaviest of current which came in really useful in the keys during heavy tides under bridges. I would deploy my anchor and drift crabs/live bait back to Tarpon.


----------

